# Need Help in Making a Choice



## oscarlovel (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a Farmtrac 270DTC w/FEL to use on our 15 acs. Farm, as well as around the home place to move mulch and dirt and such. I saw an ad today for a Kubota L2800 DT w/FEL that is priced about the same but comes with a new cutter and a new boxblade. My old Agri-Five has about had it, so the Kubota interests me. I can get the Farmtrac for $14,700 with 0% financing for 48 months, but no implements at that price. The other ad lists the Kubota Package for $14,195. Need some advice here. The 15 acres is all pastureland. Eventually we'll be building a home there. My thinking on all this is I need a compact tractor for around the house to get through gates and such. What I'm looking for is a modern "8N" that with last as well as the old 8N. Want to be able to pull a 5' cutter, boxblade, straight blade and garden harrow disc, posthole digger, etc. I did look at the Jimna's but they looked light and I prefer metal to fiberglass. Would appreciate your feedback. BTW, I already have the implements except my cutter is on its last legs. Thanks.


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

You're probably gonna get more pro-'bota responses than pro-FarmTrac, and I can't blame them. Kubota offers a well-made product with an excellent reputation.

That said, my vote goes for the 270DTC. Reasons: (1) I believe the FarmTrac line is every bit as good as more mainstream brands, and (2) both the local Kubota dealers are major a$$es who act like they're doing you favor just handing you some literature, let alone actually answer any of your questions.


----------



## oscarlovel (Sep 11, 2006)

Bought the Farmtrac 270 DTC


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you done alright Oscar. I am not that familiar with the Farmtrac machines but the 270 DTC comes with a Mitsubishi diesel, 8 x 8 syncro reverser trans and 0% for 48 months makes it relatively painless to pay for. Price depends on the area but it is best to buy locally and have the warranty/maintenance support of the local dealer. 

I am not for sure but my understanding is that Farmtrac is manufactured in India or at least some of their tractors are. 

Any how, congratulations on the new machine. I hope you will post some follow up evaluations of your tractor as you put some hours on it. That way the rest of us can get an idea of how these machines perform. Enjoy!


----------

